# Looking for work in Campeche



## mghenning (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi all,
I am new to the group, but not to Mexico. My wife is from Monterrey and we have traveled all over Mexico, but last night we have decided that we need a serious change so... We decided that we want to pick up and move to Campeche with two kids. We all speak the language so there is no problem there, but I have started looking for work and it seems hard to find. I understand the differences in salaries, I am not concerned with that primarily, I just mean a good job by Mexican standards. I have a background in manufacturing management and cathodic protection all for offshore oil and gas, but I am not having much luck in the way of finding companies to post too. Please point me in the right direction. 
Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mghenning said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the group, but not to Mexico. My wife is from Monterrey and we have traveled all over Mexico, but last night we have decided that we need a serious change so... We decided that we want to pick up and move to Campeche with two kids. We all speak the language so there is no problem there, but I have started looking for work and it seems hard to find. I understand the differences in salaries, I am not concerned with that primarily, I just mean a good job by Mexican standards. I have a background in manufacturing management and cathodic protection all for offshore oil and gas, but I am not having much luck in the way of finding companies to post too. Please point me in the right direction.
> Thanks


I can't offer any help with your job search but am interested in knowing why you and your wife have decided that Campeche is where you want to move. In any event, welcome to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## mghenning (Jul 25, 2014)

Background in offshore oil and gas. I have heard that this is the most active port for Oil and Gas in Mexico. We are open to other locations too.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Most all the big refineries I see in my travels are around the Pemex oil center of Coatzacoalcos,Veracruz.


----------



## mghenning (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, but I am not looking for refineries. I am looking for offshore service and product manufacturers.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

And what I am saying is Coatzacoalcos is the center for Pemex, checkout this site:


Google Translate


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Ofertas de empleo industria petrolera en Campeche | opcionempleo.com.mx


http://empleo.trovit.com.mx/index.p...a petrolera/where_d.Campeche, Campeche/sug.1/

http://www.indeed.com.mx/Empleos-de-Petroleros-De-en-Campeche

http://jooble.com.mx/search-trabajo-mx/rgn-Campeche/kw--petrolera


https://www.google.com.mx/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Ofertas+de+empleo+industria+petrolera+en+Campeche


----------

